# Best Western Boots



## Dakota Mae (Apr 26, 2021)

I am needing a new pair of boots. Again. I wear my boots all day, every day in all weather and terrain. I love my Laredos but they just don't hold up. My pair is a year and a half old and the soles are cracking and the leather is about to tear in a couple places. I have a pair of Dan Post men's cowboy/work boots which are still in great condition even after 5 years but they are too stiff and clunky for my liking to ride in. 😕 What boots do you guys recommend?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A year and a half in boots meant for riding is good wear value in my opinion. If you want something more durable but still good to ride in, you might what to look at something with crepe soles so they don't crack.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm surprised to report I like a pair of Ariats. I never took the brand seriously. But I bought a pair with 16" tops and a 2" riding heel a couple years ago, honestly as a joke, and they've really held up. 

I do clean them frequently and treat with 100% neatsfoot oil, chap wax, Skidmore's Leather Cream, whatever I'm using on tack.

As a result, they are waterproof so when I have to cross one of our creeks to get a horse it's no problem. But during deep mud season, or if I'm pulling branches out of the creeks after spring runoff, I wear my irrigation boots when I'm not horseback.

My favorite riding boots are an old pair of Olathes. 18" tops, 2 and 1/4" riding heel. But I save those for days when I'll be horse back all day.

Back before kids and life getting serious, I had custom boots.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

Check out Double H and Rocky boots


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I seem to stick to a few brands....I have Justin's, Durango's, and Ariat's. I found my Durango's to be incredibly hard to break in but once I did, they've been great. I cant comment on the durability as I dont wear them everyday, and compared to my others, I find them a bit big and clunky. My Ariat's, although comfy, I only wear them in winter as they are fleece lined, and well their tall boots, I havent found a pair or western Ariat's that I liked the fit of, which leads to my Justin. By far, my all time favorite boots! 
Im going on 2.5yrs in the one pair, I wear them everyday, all types of weather, and just love them!Technically at this point I need to replace them, and I bought a replacement pair, but I cant stop wearing my old pair.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Ariat is my brand, I won't wear anything else. Good solid work boots that look great too. I don't wear them to clean stalls if I can help it. Ammonia in the horse urine will not only smell horrible on your boots, but it will eat through the leather. I wear them for just about everything else. I do waterproof them with Sno-Seal and clean them regularly. I don't wear them daily but I've had them for something like 4 years now with pretty decent use and they're in great shape.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Highly recommend Beck Boots
beckboots.com


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

boots said:


> I'm surprised to report I like a pair of Ariats. I never took the brand seriously. But I bought a pair with 16" tops and a 2" riding heel a couple years ago, honestly as a joke, and they've really held up.
> 
> I do clean them frequently and treat with 100% neatsfoot oil, chap wax, Skidmore's Leather Cream, whatever I'm using on tack.
> 
> ...


 Boots, your boots sound exactly like my riding boots. They are Ariats and I bought them in like new condition at a thrift store for $25. After using them I fell in love with them as riding boots. Last week I was at the same thrift store and low and behold there was another pair just like them in excellent shape. It was seniors day and I paid $16 for them this time. Some days are just diamonds.


----------



## Dakota Mae (Apr 26, 2021)

Thank you to everyone who replied! I went to a local boot store and ended up getting a pair of Double H boots. It is nice to be able to fit in men's boots because there aren't many choices in the women's. This is the one I got








They are the most expensive boot I have ever bought but by far the most comfortable. They fit like they were custom made for me.


----------



## dustyk (Nov 14, 2020)

I've always had good luck with Double H. Hope you spend a lot of fun hours in them!


----------



## The Connemara Eventer (May 4, 2021)

Dakota Mae said:


> I am needing a new pair of boots. Again. I wear my boots all day, every day in all weather and terrain. I love my Laredos but they just don't hold up. My pair is a year and a half old and the soles are cracking and the leather is about to tear in a couple places. I have a pair of Dan Post men's cowboy/work boots which are still in great condition even after 5 years but they are too stiff and clunky for my liking to ride in. 😕 What boots do you guys recommend?


Boot Barn square toes 100%. Got mine in brown and mint green- lasted a long time (9+ years).


----------



## talithahendrick (May 31, 2021)

boots said:


> I'm surprised to report I like a pair of Ariats. I never took the brand seriously. But I bought a pair with 16" tops and a 2" riding heel a couple years ago, honestly as a joke, and they've really held up.
> 
> I do clean them frequently and treat with 100% neatsfoot oil, chap wax, Skidmore's Leather Cream, whatever I'm using on tack.
> 
> ...


Starting off, not a cowboy. I’m looking for recommendations for a western boot. I wear suits daily, usually with Alden bluchers or Allen Edmonds first ave. I live in New Mexico, and while discussing my need to recraft my AEs someone recommended I look for some western boots. They are common here, but I’m a novice with this style.

I’ve been looking at Lucchese, but want to consider other options. Hoping to find Alden quality and durability with a subtle style. Maybe even a little out of my comfort zone.

About me: heavy guy, size 13 EE boot, conservative dresser usually. Dislike pointy toes. Looking for something good for daily wear (10+ hours/day)


----------

